# New Dodge question



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking to add a truck to my company and have been looking hard at the GMC/Chevy and the Dodge 2500 models. I'm seeing the payload on the Dodge is lower and the Dodge has a 5 speed auto verses Ford and GM's 6 speed auto. Oh this will be a gas truck. Also Dodge has the smallest displacement engine w/ 5.7 litres as to the GM 6.0 and Fords new 6.2 litre. I haven't priced out a ford the the GM is about 3,000 dollars more then a Dodge. I tried to build them as equal as possible. It's really hard to do. Why is the Dodge so much less? I put a deposit on one today but am thinking about backing out on the deal. It already has a Fisher plow on it. What are your opinions? Please don't turn this into a FORD CHEVY DODGE FIGHT. I'm looking for solid, honest opinions

Thanks, Bob


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Chevy 2500 series trucks are good and many have had no issues and love them to death. Here are my findings. Out of the box the suspensions of the Chevs are softer and will not hold a heavy load like the Dodge truck. Also the 2500 Chevy will have a 6.0l engine with 4.10 gear ratios in the 2500 series trucks. They will deliver ample power but only make 10-13mpg under normal driving conditions... The Hemi engine and drive line are almost bullet proof. Other than the front end issues, nothing really bad to say about the truck. I Know I still rather have a solid front axle no mater what!!!

I am unsure if the 2011 2500 Dodge still have leaf rear springs... I know for a fact the 1500 series truck has gone to coil on all four corners. IMO the styling of the 2500 series trucks are beautiful. Expecially the shark like gills in the hood .... Personally the two trucks are very evenly matched in many catagories so it is a tough choice. 

All I know it only took one Dodge to convert this Chevy diehard to the other side of the fence. If you were talking diesel, then Cummins is in a league of its own....


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Just because displacement is smaller, don't think for a second that the hemi doesn't have more then enough power for the job. I have never felt like I was lacking in power when I plowed or towed.


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

I had a 2007 Dodge 2500 Quad cab with the diesel. I loved the performance but the fuel economy with disgraceful. I think I got about 12 mpg with the new 6.7 Cummins. I never was lacking power and it was faster then most gas engines but 12mpg was pretty bad. That was not a work truck and it didn't have any additional weight in it. All it had was a soft bed cover and tube steps on it. I hear they are still updating the software on that truck and the last update really helped out with economy. But that's a year too late. I'm still looking hard at the GM's and Dodges.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have you given any thought to a used truck?? The 6.7 in 07 was the worst for millage and had some serious hicups... 08 and up were much better. Myself I would be looking for a 06-07 with the 5.9 CTD before the emmission bull started. Mine is getting a solid 20 on average and has been almost flawless. Other than the typicial front end issues.... In time these truck IMO will only increase in value. Much like the 92-93 era trucks.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

He stated that he wants a gas truck ya'all  The Hemi has plenty of power. Even my first year Hemi has plenty. As already mentioned, you will probably go through front end parts. Maybe Fiat has improved that and the new ones are better but it is not proven. But you can rebuild the front end yourself for $1k. And I have 2 friends with Superduties, one diesel 6.0 and one 5.4 gas and they both had the front end rebuilt at less than 100K miles anyway.......... and the 5.4 was the only one that plows. I like solid front axles and I like my Dodge. I'd rather buy lifetime ball joints for $300 then I have to buy 4 control arms----I can only imagine what those new ones on the GM's cost. 
Try'em out......and dicker on the prices. You might get the GM for less than the Dodge. Don't know till you shop.


----------



## kevink1973 (Dec 28, 2009)

This lifetime chevy guy is now converted to Dodge. Ive always plowed w/chevy but now bought my first CTD dodge 09 reg cab. Put a straight pipe w/ programmer to delete all codes and its 450 hp, 820lbs of tq and gets 20 mpg now. Just installed a s.s.8.5 xtreme v and ready to push stuff. Its amazing power and no more gas motors for me!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We have 3 Dodges, 5.7 HEMI, 5.9 CTD and 6.7 CTD they all have plenty power, also got 11 GM/Chev trucks ranging from 88-2007 I take the Dodge 
But they all have issues one way or another. Most don't like Dodge due to tranny problems.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new HEMI makes more power than the 6.0. 383HP and 390ish TQ. You can definitely tell the difference while driving. I'd take the 6speed tranny over the Dodge 5speed but the new trucks have a new program built in that allows personal trans options when towing (holds gears longer, limits what gear you shift into, etc). Chevy updated their frame for 11 and is finally where Ford and Dodge have been for over 15 years. I'd also take the Dodge interior over the GM as well. The new Dodges are very nice top to bottom.

You should be able to get $7-10k off of sticker on the dodge just an FYI.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

HP really doesn't matter since you drive on torque up to 5400 rpm and after that HP takes over.
Based on HP to torque calculation
I barely rev. that high under 99% of my driving conditions needless to say while plowing. low end torque is what gets a heavy vehicle moving. HP is overrated I take torque!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, my point was after driving all 3 2011 trucks the lower displacement HEMI still had plenty of power in comparison. The 6 speeds in the Ford/Chevy definitely are a better all around tranny due to gearing but the HEMI has plenty of power for the OP's concerns.


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

*Thanks for all the responses.*

Thanks everyone for your opinions. I do have 2 GM's now and think I'm going to order a 2011 GM 2500 either today or early next week. I can't find any 2010 or 2011 regular cab trucks fully loaded in either Dodge, Chevy or GMC. My 2006 1500 GMC has not broke down once and it's been plowing for three seasons and now I'm reading that GM redesigned the frame and front end in the 2011, 2500 series. It can only be better then what I have now.

The Dodge is a nice looking truck but a bit too fancy inside with all the pockets and niches that will collect dust and be a nightmare to clean. And there's way too many colors inside and out of the new Outdoorsmen. A great truck if it's not used for a work vehicle but this will be used every day in a construction business and also plow lots of driveways and small parking lots. I do like that you can get Navigation in the Regular cab Dodge but that's definetly not a deciding factor. The payload is less and I do like the 6 speed automatic.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

You aren't going to get an honest opinion on ANY forum.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 2 dodges and have not had issues, they have 8.6 diamond and 9ft fisher. Have replaced the front on 1 (2500 w/150kmiles) No issues on 3500. I think the Dodges are a better platform than Chevy/Gmc and I am suspect of the new Diesels on Ford. I know you are talking gas, I perfer diesel.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't think engines are the issue.....I never blew one up. We have high mileage trucks that just keep running.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad you have come to a conclusion on the new purchase.... Have you thought about renting a 1500series truck for the weekend. I have found it verry difficult myself in making a 30k comitment without a very long test drive. Depending on your relationship with the dealer they more than likely will let you take a demo out for a few days...

I am sure there are many others in the same boat as yourself... Better to make a confirmed purchase than stab in the dark!!!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1125748 said:


> Have you given any thought to a used truck?? The 6.7 in 07 was the worst for millage and had some serious hicups... 08 and up were much better. Myself I would be looking for a 06-07 with the 5.9 CTD before the emmission bull started. Mine is getting a solid 20 on average and has been almost flawless. Other than the typicial front end issues.... In time these truck IMO will only increase in value. Much like the 92-93 era trucks.


I have an 07 Ram 3500 dually cab/chassis with a stake bed on it. I am getting close to 30 mpg with the 6.7 Cummins if I keep my foot out of it. It runs like a sports car if I let it have the fuel....lol


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

*I picked up my new truck last night.*

I decided to buy the Dodge. I found a 2010 gas SLT Regular cab with alot of options.Picked it up last night. Now I have to start looking at plows. I like Westerns but the Blizzard with the auto angling wings look neat. Any thoughts?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

What was the final deciding factor ??? Glad too see you thought out your purchase. Too many people jump the gun and get burned by impulse buying.

Stick to the v plows and add some wings. The fancy mechanicial wings can cause issues with respect to grinding curbs and catching the outside wing edge. The V plows are much tougher and some have trip mechanisms which rival the older conventional straight blades. NTM a V plow with wings will hold lots of snow!!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

we need pics. good luck with the new truck im sure youll be happy with a dodge.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! What made you swing back to the Dodge?


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

plowguy43;1133557 said:


> Congrats on the purchase! What made you swing back to the Dodge?


It was a tough choice, I asked alot of people their opinions of what was the best truck. Nobody really said anything bad about any of them. Dodge was a few grand less and I do like the looks of the Dodge over the new GM and especially over the Fords. And I found a really nice 2010 that the dealer wanted to get rid of. It's got alot of options and should fit the bill just fine. I see that Dodge ditched the Y style steering setup like I had on my 2007 2500 which had a border line death wobble.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah they changed that in the middle of 2008. They issued a service bulletin for it and I got it done on my truck. Much better steering setup. 

I guess I'll be the first- POST PICS!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

tastebeer;1127521 said:


> I have 2 dodges and have not had issues, they have 8.6 diamond and 9ft fisher. Have replaced the front on 1 (2500 w/150kmiles) No issues on 3500. I think the Dodges are a better platform than Chevy/Gmc and I am suspect of the new Diesels on Ford. I know you are talking gas, I perfer diesel.


What year are your trucks? I'm planning on getting a newer truck (07-08ish) next fall and I really like the Cummins engine, but not if the newer Dodge's still eats the front end like my 96 does. How long do you get out of ball joints/ wheel bearings/ u-joints??? Not trying to hyjack the thread, just looking to get some questions answered.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Carli ball joints, dyatrac free spin kit, spicer ujoints and you'll never think of the front end again. And you'll pick up about 3mpgs.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

plowguy43;1205731 said:


> Carli ball joints, dyatrac free spin kit, spicer ujoints and you'll never think of the front end again. And you'll pick up about 3mpgs.


Hey thanks for letting me know man. If I get a Dodge for my next truck I'm definitely going to do the Dynatrac kit for it. For now, I'll just put top quality parts in it and keep them greased. Do the newer Dodges attack the front end just as bad as the older ones do in your opinion?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Plows on any truck will eat front ends !!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly. The Dodges aren't any weaker by any means. Their downfall is non of the stock parts are greasable. Put in greaseable components and they'll last much longer- put in the parts I listed and you'll probably never touch the front end again although they are expensive.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

plowguy43;1206264 said:


> Exactly. The Dodges aren't any weaker by any means. Their downfall is non of the stock parts are greasable. Put in greaseable components and they'll last much longer- put in the parts I listed and you'll probably never touch the front end again although they are expensive.


Alright I get what you're saying. It doesn't matter to me if the initial cost of the parts is pricey simply because if it can save some trips into the shop, then it sounds like it's worth it.


----------

